# Litter size and adult dog size



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

A friend and I were having an interesting discussion recently about litter size and whether it affects the final adult dog weight. 

To my mind a smaller litter may mean that the pups are slightly larger at birth (less competition for nutrients in mum and then okay for feeding) but surely the final weight/size is controlled by genetics and not the fact that it was a smaller litter. A larger litter may be smaller at birth, grow slightly slower but surely they will also reach normal size (for whatever is normal for them based on genetics).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Some of my biggest dogs at maturity came from my largest litters. Baring environmental factors like malnutrition, disease, or other health issue size is determined by genetics.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I would also say that adult size is based on genetics. Cues was part of a 2 puppy litter. The breeder also had a litter 2 weeks older. Cues was the same size as the puppies that were 2 weeks older. She was robust, and she could "handle" the older boys. She matured "physically" early, and she is now a medium sized female at 68 lbs.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I think Koda came from a litter of 10, I can't remember exactly. Koda is about 90 lbs at 10 months and is a big boy. I agree with the above posts, genetics, nutrition and health issues definitely plays a big role.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I definetely think size is genetic. My boy is from a litter of 6 and he is big...not over standard but definetely on the high side of it! In the litter that he sired, there is one puppy who is really big and has been since she was born.


----------



## GSD4LIFE21 (Mar 8, 2007)

size is genetic.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

Dax is from a litter of 11. He weighs 70 lbs (2 years old, ribs are not visible, he just has a small frame and is lean). I do not think that his litter size is the reason that he is smaller- both of his parents are also fairly small. I know the owners of the largest puppy in his litter- and he still is probably the biggest of the litter at around 80 lbs.


----------

